# money transfer back to UK



## garychemtutor (Jan 26, 2016)

Hi, I am needing to transfer a large amount back to the UK, as we are selling a house here in Malaysia. We want to know the cheapest way, both in terms of fees and more importantly transfer rates, which is usually where banks seem to make their mark up. In the past I have used Forex services to transfer money into Malaysia but they do not seem to operate to transfer money out? any suggestions. We are not in any rush, certainly less so with the ringgit/pound rate against us so maybe within the next 10 months?


----------

